# Spam Antworten



## Ullrik (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo BUFFED-Team,

Da das spammen zur Zeit sehr beliebt ist, hätte ich einen kleinen Vorschlag, der das ein kleines bisschen eindämmen würde:

Nur registrierte Benutzer sollten ihre Meinung zu den News und Items schreiben dürfen. Besonders in den News nimmt das (insbesondere beim Thema zur Verschiebung von BC) schlimme Ausmaße an. Spammer haben wollen sich möglicherweisenicht registrieren, könnten aber auch verwarnt bzw gesperrt werden.

Viele Grüße

Ullrik


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Das haben wir nun auch schon 3 Mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1770&hl=
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1769&hl=
(zumindest in ähnlicher Weise)

Aber das finde ich auch notwendig. Es mag zwar jemand täglich schauen, und diese Beiträge löschen, aber ich denke, irren ist menschlich, und bei solchen Mengen erst recht. Ein Melde-Button, oder auch einfach mehrere Moderatoren für diesen Bereich wären schonmal nicht schlecht :-)


----------



## Ullrik (24. Oktober 2006)

Sorry, so ne Suchfunktion ist schon was feines *g*

trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sich da was tut :-|


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Ullrik schrieb:


> Sorry, so ne Suchfunktion ist schon was feines *g*
> 
> trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sich da was tut :-|


Wollte ja nicht nur Hilfsscheriff spielen sondern mehr darauf hinweisen, dass wir nicht die Einzigen sind, die solche Maßnahmen für nötig halten ^^


----------



## Ullrik (24. Oktober 2006)

Innerhalb von 5 Minuten 10 neue Spam-Postings. Wie langweilig muss einem und dumm kann man sein, das so zu missbrauchen...


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Da gehen die sinnvollen Aussagen zu den Themen leider unter.


----------



## Regnor (25. Oktober 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Da gehen die sinnvollen Aussagen zu den Themen leider unter.



Hallo, wir arbeiten da zur Zeit schon an einem System das es registrierten Nutzern erlauben wird die "Gastkommentare" auszublenden.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## jiron (25. Oktober 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, wir arbeiten da zur Zeit schon an einem System das es registrierten Nutzern erlauben wird die "Gastkommentare" auszublenden.
> 
> Gruß Regnor



So kann man das natürlich auch lösen! Gute Idee, danke.
Aber was, wenn nun ein Gast-Kommentar doch wichtig ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *auf die nerven geh*


----------



## Regnor (26. Oktober 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> So kann man das natürlich auch lösen! Gute Idee, danke.
> Aber was, wenn nun ein Gast-Kommentar doch wichtig ist?
> 
> 
> ...



Daran haben wir auch schon gedacht und ersinnen da gerade ein vernünftiges Bewertungssystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald es da neues gibt kann ich es ja hier posten.

Gruß Reg


----------



## Rascal (26. Oktober 2006)

Machts doch so wie bei Thott... man kann + und - werten, und die die unter einem bestimmten wert sind, werden ausgeblendet.(bzw minimiert, so dass man sie aufklappen kann) Andere, welche über einem bestimmten wert sind, werden hervorgehoben.


----------



## jiron (26. Oktober 2006)

Danke. Man sollte beim Vorschlag von Rascal dann nur schauen, dass nur Mitglieder bewerten können, sonst werden Spam-Beiträge ganz schnell wieder sichtbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin mal gespannt wie ihr das löst.


----------



## Crowley (8. November 2006)

Als erste Maßnahme gegen den Spam hab ich jetzt eingebaut, dass Gäste keine URLs mehr posten können. Registrierte User, die Klick-Spiel-Links spammen werden verwarnt und im Wiederholungsfall gesperrt.


----------



## Asteria (16. November 2006)

Crowley schrieb:


> Als erste Maßnahme gegen den Spam hab ich jetzt eingebaut, dass Gäste keine URLs mehr posten können. Registrierte User, die Klick-Spiel-Links spammen werden verwarnt und im Wiederholungsfall gesperrt.



Ich hoffe, dass es wircklich nur eine "erste Maßnahme" ist und noch weiteres folgt.



Ich wäre ja für eine komplette Abschaffung der Gast Kommentare.

Man nehme nur einmal die Seite inwow.de: Die Seite hat sehr viel informativen Inhalt, relativ gute News und ein gut besuchtes Forum, trotzdem hat sie überall den Ruf viele "Kiddys" zu beherbergen und eine sehr schlechte Community zu haben. (Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich dort ungern bin.. und schon garnicht Kommentare lese)
Nun darf man mal raten woran das liegt.

In meinem Fall liegt es daran, dass in jedem zweiten Kommentar jemand beleidigt wird, man nur solche Wortfolgen vorfindet "loooolololllool rofloooooooooo" und im Endeffekt nur 10% der Antworten etwas mit dem Thema zutun haben.

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass das ganze nun auch hier beginnt.


----------



## Seren (4. Januar 2007)

Ich kann das Erlauben von Gast-Kommentaren irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. 
Ja, einige Gäste posten auch mal eine Antwort, die man als Aussage verstehen kann, aber das sind etwa einer von 30.

Und die restlichen 29 Antworten sehen etwa so aus: "rofl lol", "shice", "wat ein lahmes game", "ey öllöölll roflcopter", "erster", "was hat das mit wow zu tun?" oder "wer das noch spielt ***** auch seine Mutter".

Wer zum Geier möchte diese Gedankenkotze lesen? 
Manchmal muss man eben in den saueren Apfel beißen und zu Gunsten eines besseren Klimas den ein oder anderen User sperren, bzw. in diesem Fall, Gast-Kommentare sperren. Die, die regelmäßig gute Kommentare abgeben, werden die eine Minute, die die Registrierung kostet, wohl aufbringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke übrigens auch nicht, dass die Möglichkeit ohne Registrierung posten zu können, mehr User auf die Seite lockt. Im Gegenteil gibt es bestimmt einige, die sich auf Grund der (achtung, Ironie) sinnigen Kommentare in den News, lieber andere Quellen suchen. Aber das hängt natürlich auch immer davon ab, welche Zielgruppe man ansprechen möchte...


----------



## TheBattery (5. Januar 2007)

Nett wäre auch ein " spammbutton" 
der vorallem den satz "hunter item" blockt -_-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niku (5. Januar 2007)

hunter item ^^

Nein im Ernst, ich bin auch der Meinung das sinnlose Gästekommentare
irgendwie vermieden werden sollten. Aber es gibt eben auch sinnvolle..

Bin gespannt wie das buffed.de-Team das regelt :>

Gruß Niku


----------

